# Remplazo 2n2222 o BC547



## hellfull (Ago 25, 2009)

Tengo el siguiente circuito ( va adjunto en pdf) 
Pero tengo un problema.
Los transistores que lleva son demasiado peques para donde yo quiero ponerlos,por eso me gustaria saber cual seria su remplazo de mas potencia.

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 25, 2009)

Podrías probar con un TIP120 que son de mayor corriente, pero igual puede alterar la frecuencia de funcionamiento ya que posee una mayor ganancia.
Igual creo el TIP102 puede serte de utilidad.
Saludos


----------



## hellfull (Ago 25, 2009)

mm...es una buena opcion,pero me gustaria saber si alguien mas puede darme otro,porque podria probar si funciona,pero mejor no arriesgarme ya que es para unos neones de 12v y nose si iran bien.


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 26, 2009)

Deberás detallar mejor entonces que necesitas, porque darte números así no más por dar es difícil.
Especifica, Voltaje de operación, corriente de consumo y tiempo de "parpadeo".
Saludos.


----------



## hellfull (Ago 26, 2009)

AHH!!! vale,pues queria hacerlo para unos tubos de neon para pc, el tiempo de parpadeo es de 5 segundos entre 1 y otro.

el consumo nose cual sera,pero el voltaje es 12 voltios y la carga mas de 1A no creo que sea.

Es para hacer como un pequeño juego de luces con neones de varios colores.
Quiero hacer que 2 vallan cada 5 segundos,otros 2 cada 3 segudos y otros 2 cada 1.

Es simple,solamente es cambiando el condensador a mas capacidad o menos.


De todas formas aver si podeis darme un remplazo del bc547


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 27, 2009)

Pues como no comentas la corriente de consumo te adjunto unas hojas de la "onsemi" donde se encuentra una lista de posibles transistores a implementar. Solo fíjate en que sean "NPN" y que su "hfe" sea superior a 50, lo demás tu escojes según creas que pueden consumir los neones. Es muy probable que no consigas los mismos números pero puedes pedir equivalentes.
Saludos


----------



## hellfull (Sep 2, 2009)

podria tambien sustituirlo por un tip41 o un 2n3055 ??
para lo que lo voy a acer si tengo el consumo y voltaje exacto.
es para un flash led a 3.8 voltios y 300 ma (son 11 leds blancos de alto brillo en paralelo) osea un consumo de 1.1 vatio.


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 2, 2009)

Puedes usar el TIP41, no te aconsejo el 2N3055 ya que el encapsulado es muy estorboso. Pero para ese voltaje y corriente creo te puede servir el MPSA06.
Saludos


----------

